#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Μισθωτός αορίστου χρόνου σε ΔΕΚΟ και ΜΕΚ

## SPIMAN

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία και ευτυχία. Θα εκτιμούσα πολύ οποιαδήποτε απάντηση συναδέλφου στο εξής ερώτημα:
Μπορεί ένας Διπλωματούχος Μηχανικός  που εργάζεται σε  ΔΕΚΟ (νομικό πρόσωπο ιδιωτικού δικαίου) μισθωτός με σύμβαση αορίστου χρόνου να είναι εγγεγραμμένος στο τμήμα Μητρώου Εμπειρίας  Κατασκευαστών, δηλαδή να διαθέτει ΜΕΚ συγκεκριμένης βαθμίδας το οποίο μπορεί να το αναβαθμίζει? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Theo

Αν δεν του το απαγορεύει η ΣΣΕ που έχει το ΝΠΙΔ ή η σύμβαση αορίστου τότε δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Εκτός και εάν με το ΜΕΚ-->ΜΕΕΠ πάρει έργο από τον ίδιο ΝΠΙΔ και αυτό εάν δημοπρατεί έργα.

----------


## mkakl175

Καλημέρα!, επειδή και εγώ δουλεύω στη  ΜΟΔ Α.Ε. (κάτι σαν ΔΕΚΟ) με σύμβαση ιδιωτικού δικαίου αορίστου χρόνου αντιμετωπίζω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα:Θέλω να κάνω μια  μελέτη ιδιωτικού έργου και να υπογράψω την οικ.άδεια ως  μελετητής και επιβλέπων. 
Η νέα νομοθεσία περί έκδοσης οικ.αδειών αναφέρει ρητά ότι πρέπει να είσαι εγεγραμμένος στο Μητρώο Μελετητών και ΜΕΚ του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, και να μην ανήκεις στις κατηγορίες που δεν έχουν δικαίωμα άσκησης ελευθ.επαγγέλματος όπως ορίζει ο Ν.716/77, άρθρο3.
Όμως το άρθρο 3 είναι ασαφές, όταν αναφέρει ότι "...δεν έχουν δικαίωμα όσοι τελούν υπό υπαλληλικό καθεστώς οποιασδήποτε μορφής..." .
Από την άλλη πλευρά, η ΣΣΕ που έχω υπογράψει, αναφέρει μόνο ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω  μελέτες οι οποίες έρχονται σε σύγκρουση με τα συμφέροντα της εταιρείας, και που αφορά  δημόσια έργα.
Άκρη δεν έχω βγάλει ακόμη....έχετε μήπως  βρεί  μια απάντηση από κάποιους ιθύνοντες (βλ.ΓΓΔΕ)?

----------


## Xάρης

Πού το γράφει στον Ν.4030/11 ότι πρέπει να είσαι εγγεγραμμένος στο Μητρώο Μελετητών και στο ΜΕΚ για να κάνεις μελέτη και επίβλεψη αντίστοιχα* ιδιωτικού* έργου;

----------


## mkakl175

> Πού το γράφει στον Ν.4030/11 ότι πρέπει να είσαι εγγεγραμμένος στο Μητρώο Μελετητών και στο ΜΕΚ για να κάνεις μελέτη και επίβλεψη αντίστοιχα* ιδιωτικού* έργου;


Το βρήκα στο άρθρο 8 του Νόμου, εκτός και εννοεί άλλο μητρώο...
Πρώτη φορά ασχολούμαι με τη νέα νομοθεσία, οπότε μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος

(.....)
Άρθρο 8
Μητρώο Μελετητών και Επιβλεπόντων Μηχανικών
και καθήκοντα
1. Στο Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλι-
ματικής Αλλαγής, τηρείται μητρώο στο οποίο παρέχεται
δημόσια πρόσβαση, με τα στοιχεία των μηχανικών. Αυτό
περιλαμβάνει τα επαγγελματικά προσόντα μηχανικού,
τον τίτλο σπουδών, την ειδικότητα, την άδεια άσκησης
και τα ειδικά επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.
Ο αριθμός του μητρώου είναι μοναδικός για κάθε μη-
χανικό, ενώ η δήλωσή του και ο έλεγχος του στοιχείου
από την Υ.ΔΟΜ. αποτελούν προϋπόθεση για την έκδοση
της έγκρισης και της άδειας δόμησης. (.....)

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό φίλε μου είναι άλλο μητρώο, ειδικά για τα ιδιωτικά έργα.

----------


## mkakl175

Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

